# Very embarassing



## atlanta (Jun 21, 2006)

I had an outbreak of genital herpes (passed on from a cold sore) approx 10 years ago. I then had another attack and have subsequently not had any symptoms at all. Its always in the back of my mind that this may have been the cause of my ectopic pregnancies. Please could you advise me if this is possible?
Also I have read that being a carrier of the virus can make it difficult for embryos to implant in the womb. Is this true?
We are just beginning our second cycle of IVF and I have been too embarassed to mention it to the clinic as my partner is unaware of it. How important is it for them to know and would it mean that they alter the treatment in any way? I would very much appreciate your advice as this is weighing heavily on my mind now and I of course want to optimise our chances for success. Thankyou for your help. 
Atlanta


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I am not a fertility nurse, however herpes does not tend to stop people getting pregnant.  I regularly see women who have been affected by this condition who conceive naturally.  You really ought to mention it to your Dr as they will give you the reassurance you are seeking from a infertility point of view.  Herpes is fairly common, so dont worry, but it is something you should admit to your midwife if you get pregnant.

Good luck

Jan


----------

